# Kennel Decking



## Brent Keever (Jun 14, 2008)

Can anyone tell me about the kennel decking that some suppliers carry. I know its 24x48x2. How does it hold up they say its easy on dogs joints. It is appealing to me because it can be moves. Any and all suggestions are welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RDeeds (Aug 30, 2008)

I bought this product four years ago and it has held up great.
I live in North West PA and we get alot of ice and snow.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I have used the Kennel Deck product. I know there are some similar types of products out there. www.*kenneldeck*.com I have one dog that cannot be on cement. He has it at his pro's in Wisconsin and Georgia, and it has help up great. We even cut a piece to put in his hole on the trailer, and he dries faster than the other dogs.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I've had the kennel deck for more than 10 years and it still is doing well. I use it in the kennel for dogs that will destroy the Kuranda beds. 

I do have one dog that will flip it over constantly. She has managed to chew the edges up pretty well, but the top has held up well.


----------

